# Urgently Need Advise - No AF Since 5th July



## suzypoo (Aug 31, 2006)

Girls any advise would be much appreciated.

The first day of my last red blood AF was on 5th July 2006.

Just managed to pursued DH to start a family with me. Started to ttc after CD finished on 9th July.

Since then I've had not AF until 27th August when I started getting bad backaches, and cramp in belly, to serve pains but knowing they were there. I was helping DH with the DIY, lifting etc and putting things back and rush around doing the shopping etc. When I stopped rushing around and had a bath for bed my backache got worse. Next morning at 4.30am went to the toilet and dark blood pouring out of me and when wiping away saw dark blood clots and a few red stops of blood.

Went to hospital as I thought I was pregnant did four tests 2 BFN and 2 BFP (faint lines) but took stats and blood and told me to rest and go home because it was a light flow and not a heavy flow. No ultra scan etc. Next morning called emergency doctor out because the bleeding didn't stop and just told me to stop stressing and because I had GP appointment next morning get checked out as they found nothing wrong, no explanation etc stop/bleed during pregnancy. Went GP in the morning all she could do was drink coffee/tea, asked why I was there i.e. antinatal, I said no result from weekends events and pregnancy test that I did the week before. Sorry lose weight and don't try too hard. 

During these 8 weeks I had all the symptoms of pregnancy from metallic mouth, backaches, headaches, tender breasts on sides, nipples darkening, tiredness, bleeding gums and bloatness around the belly and a small brown discharge 2 days (9th August) before next period was due which didn't show on 11th August which would have been a 37 day cycle. Still have the metallic white tongue mouth and now and again slight pains behind the belly button.

My normal cycles were on 29th of every month and regular as clockworks until ttc.  June's AF was late by 5 days due to stress of DH blood pressure 153/80 and starting to take tablets.

Any advise would be much appreciated.

best wishes
sue


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hunni sorry to sound stupid but have you done anymore tests to see if neg/pos after the bleeding and the unsure results.oh and what did the results from the blood test reveal if anything?i am sorry this is happening to you hunni you certainly are having a bad time of it and right at the time where trying should be fun not worrying.hope all comes out ok for you hunni.xxxxx.lisa.


----------



## suzypoo (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks Lisa,
I haven't been told the results of the blood tests, takes up to 7 days to come back. I haven't done another test yet as I was still bleeding until last night. The urine test I did with GP came back on tuesday with a faint line and she said the its a positive but very early stages. Im 36s and DH only decided after four years for us to try. Selfish on his part he said to me. I've been on no form of contraception or pills just condoms and pulling away before anything happens. July and August was the first time Ive had old blood and pregnancy symptoms. During a normal AF all breasts tender, all over, not just at the sides like it has been during the past few months, bad PMT and moody swings, and never cramp behind belly buttom.

Will try another test late this week and see what that brings.

Many thanks for your reply much appreciated.
Sue


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi hunni.normally only takes a few days for a hcg blood result to come back and i would give your gp a ring and find out if the results are back if indeed they did a hcg test.would be interesting to find out what they were and also they might do a repeat test to see if the levels are rising if indeed you do a hpt and it is still pos.worth looking into i think hunni and that way you get to know for sure whats happening aswell as what i wouldnt want to happen to anyone else which was the case with me was that i had a feint line and started bleeding and i was having an ectopic hunni so those levels can be important for m/c and ectopics.dont be fobbed off hunni.goodluck.xxx.lisa.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

My hcg test came back the same day... I had it done at my doctors in the morning & they had to send it off to the hospital ( 13 miles away) I then rang at 5 the same day & got the result.

Ring your docs & ask them to ring the hospital for the results.

  Good luck with everything,

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

